# Hacksaw Ridge Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS "Hacksaw Ridge 4K/Blu-ray Combo Pack Giveaway Contest" is:

mpompey!!

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

The winner was identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated! See you on the forum!​


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats mpompey! I think it's going to be a good one to own.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats mpompey!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations mpompey


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Mpompey!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Mpompey!!!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Enjoy! :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads mpompey!!! Enjoy the show & welcome to the winners club!


----------



## heath2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yay, congrats


----------

